# Panasonic Varicam 35 announced – Serious competition for Canon Cinema



## nicku (Feb 28, 2014)

Impressive features....

key features:

 Shoots 4k, 2k, 1080 all simultaneously
Can be used for live events
Wireless transmission of video
120 fps in 4k
14+ stops of dynamic range


details:

http://blog.planet5d.com/2014/02/new-panasonic-varicam-35-announced-competition-for-redalexacanon/


----------

